# Kernel upgrade from 2.4.26 to 2.6.9

## Azerix

hallo

How kan i upgrade the kernel from  2.4.26 to kernel 2.6.9.  First i try emerge -Dup world

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  U]sys/devel/gcc-config-1.3.6-r4 [1.3.6-r3]
> 
> [ebuild N] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2
> ...

 

As you see, there is no kernel. Then i try this emerge gentoo-dev-sources -p

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild N   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9
> 
> 

 

Now i get to see a kernel, but insteed of [ebuild     U ] it shows [ebuild     N ], what r the defrentses between N and U? I think U is for Utility, and N i dont know.

i folow this howto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml . In how to it says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You upgrade the kernel sources like you would upgrade any other package - using the emerge utility. It will probably be the case that you want to upgrade your kernel when you see the upgrade appearing on your world updates list. For example: 
> 
> # emerge -Dup world
> ...

 

But i dont have [ebuild     U ] i have [ebuild     N ]. That meens, that i have donwload first   :Confused:  .

What do i have to do, to get that U hext to ebuild, like this [ebuild     U ] ????.

The reason why i want to try kernel 2.6.9,  Becouse i have now kernel 2.4.26 and if i want to setup DHCP is not working i get this message. few days a go i opent a topic about dhcp, but it did not helpt. So i want to have a new configuration in /usr/src/linux.

----------

## bet1m

why you dont try to download kernel from www.kernel.org

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> hallo
> 
> How kan i upgrade the kernel from 2.4.26 to kernel 2.6.9 [...]
> 
> i folow this howto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml. [...]

 

Better follow "The complete Gentoo Linux 2.6 migration guide":

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/migration-to-2.6.xml

----------

## Timmer

The U and the N aren't going to keep you from merging the kernel sources.  I'm not sure i understand what the problem is.  

```

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

```

hould work just fine.  Then you compile the 2.6 kernel and boot from it.

But i always figured that U was for upgrade, and N for new.  (R for remerge, and UD for upgrade down, or downgrade.)  It could be that the 2.4 and 2.6 kernels are in different branches of the protage tree, and thus upgrading from a 2.4 to a 2.6 isn't an upgrade the same way that 2.6.10 is an upgrade from 2.6.9

----------

## Azerix

Kan any one answer my quistions?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Now i get to see a kernel, but insteed of [ebuild U ] it shows [ebuild N ], what r the defrentses between N and U? I think U is for Utility, and N i dont know. 
> 
> 

 

quostion number 2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What do i have to do, to get that U hext to ebuild, like this [ebuild U ] ????. 
> 
> 

 

of course i want to download a kernel, but how?, i dont have KDE, i work in text mode.

And andyknownasabu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Better follow "The complete Gentoo Linux 2.6 migration guide": 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/migration-to-2.6.xml
> ...

 

It is not a HOWTO about updating kernel from 2.4 to 2.6, and its also not complete

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Status of this document
> 
> The migration processes described in this document are not minor changes. This document is in early stages and may be missing some details but hopefully the main things have been covered. If you do try a migration, please report any problem you might encounter so that we can refine this guide. 
> ...

 

----------

## Azerix

 *Timmer wrote:*   

> The U and the N aren't going to keep you from merging the kernel sources.  I'm not sure i understand what the problem is.  
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge gentoo-dev-sources
> ...

 

Thanks Timmer, hehe finaly some answers my quostion. I think that too. I am afraid if i use emerge gentoo-dev-sources , than i wil get 2 kernels, but i want to upgrade it.

But how do i upgrade from 2.4. to 2.6?

----------

## Timmer

In answer to that question, I refer you to the 3rd post in this topic, which has a link to the 2.4 to 2.6 migration documents.  I read through it a few minutes ago, and it looked very helpful, just like all the other gentoo docs.

(by the way, there's a great thing about linux...you're allowed to have 2 kernels.  or 1,000,000 kernels, whatever you like.   You just have give them all listings in grub.  So you don't have to worry about the myultiple kernel thing.  The computer can only boot one at a time anyway.)

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> And andyknownasabu
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Better follow "The complete Gentoo Linux 2.6 migration guide": 
> ...

 

It is. Please read it.

----------

## Azerix

 *andyknownasabu wrote:*   

>  *Azerix wrote:*   And andyknownasabu
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Better follow "The complete Gentoo Linux 2.6 migration guide": 
> ...

 

It stil dose not describes how to upgrade kernel 2.4 to kernel 2.6. I think the simpelst way is to reinstall the holl gentoo. But then i would need a new live CD with kernel 2.6.9   :Confused:   am i right? if so where kan i get it a new live cd with kernel 2.6.9 .

----------

## Timmer

i guess you can reinstall gentoo if you like.  but no, you don't need a release with a 2.6.9 kernel.  the 2004.3 release will be fine, and then you can just upgrade your kernel from 2.6.x to 2.6.9 (or 10) following the directions in the kernel upgrade docs that you cited in your first post.

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> It stil dose not describes how to upgrade kernel 2.4 to kernel 2.6.

 

I don't think you've read the document as a whole.

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> I think the simpelst way is to reinstall the holl gentoo. But then i would need a new live CD with kernel 2.6.9    am i right? if so where kan i get it a new live cd with kernel 2.6.9 .

 

The simplest way is to upgrade your kernel.

----------

## Timmer

When you upgrade a kernel, it's not anywhere NEAR as automatic as upgrading regular software.  it's not just emerge -u gentoo-dev-sources and you're done.

Doing that just copies all the kernel source files into the /usr/src/linux-kernel version directory.  then you have to compile the kernel, copy the kernel image into your boot directory, and possibly update grub.conf accordingly.

And upgrading from 2.4 to 2.6 is more difficult than upgrading a kernel generally b/c the 2 kernels are very different.

But still, andyknownasabu is right, upgrading the kernel is a lot easier than reinstalling the entire system.  If I were you, i'd follow the directions in the docs and trust us that by the end of it, you'll have a new upgraded kernel.

----------

## Azerix

 *andyknownasabu wrote:*   

>  *Azerix wrote:*   It stil dose not describes how to upgrade kernel 2.4 to kernel 2.6. 
> 
> I don't think you've read the document as a whole.
> 
>  *Azerix wrote:*   I think the simpelst way is to reinstall the holl gentoo. But then i would need a new live CD with kernel 2.6.9    am i right? if so where kan i get it a new live cd with kernel 2.6.9 . 
> ...

 

No , i think you did not read that HOWTO, that howto is not saying to uninstal 2.4. it meens, eaven if i install 2,6 kernel 2.4 wil stay,. But iam tolking about to have a clean gentoo with 1 kernel. 

but i thank you for you help

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> No , i think you did not read that HOWTO, that howto is not saying to uninstal 2.4. it meens, eaven if i install 2,6 kernel 2.4 wil stay,. But iam tolking about to have a clean gentoo with 1 kernel. 
> 
> but i thank you for you help

 

Well, I upgraded my system some time ago using the given HOWTO...

And don't you think - even if the old 2.4 kernel will remain on your disc at first - that this would be at least a very good first step in the right direction?

----------

## Timmer

and not only that, i'd recommend keeping the 2.4 kernel just in case yur 2.6 kernel doesn't boot right so you can fix it from some place.

And once the 2.6 kernel works, there's nothing keeping you from just deleting the 2.4 kernel.  the kernel image is just a file.  it can be rm'ed like anything else.  and then you can go to /usr/src and delete the directory that has the 2.4 kernel sources.  "rm -d" ought to do it.  and then, you have no remnance of the 2.4 kernel.

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Timmer wrote:*   

> and then, you have no remnance of the 2.4 kernel.

 

Don't forget to "rm -R /lib/modules/2.4.xx"  :Wink: 

----------

## Azerix

Oke, i try, i wil emerge a new kernel 2.6 en then i wil remove it. If it not works i will formate en reinstal a new gentoo.

----------

## Azerix

But i do have a another question, if i want to burn a new live cd thats has a kernel 2.6 where do i have to download it. I folowd this how to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2 and it says :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You can download any of the LiveCDs (and, if you want to, a Packages CD as well) from one of our mirrors. The LiveCDs are located in the releases/x86/2004.3/livecd directory. 
> 
> 

 

But how do i know that 2004.3 has a kernel 2.6?

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> But how do i know that 2004.3 has a kernel 2.6?

 

For example:

ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.3/livecd/CONTENTS.universal

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20041114-release-2004.3.xml

especially

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2004.3/x86-release-notes.xml

----------

## zaphyr

hi, i wanted to upgrade to 2.6.10, and followed the above mentioned "How to"

this time i wanted to do it manually instead of using genkernel...this did not turn out very well, of reasons unknown. i got a kernel panic   :Confused:  so i used genkernel, and now i can boot the new kernel.

but...i noticed that genkernel makes a initrd file as well as the kernel file in /boot....the manual config did not...why? and can i use initrd for kernel 2.6.9 with kernel 2.6.10?? the "How to" does not mention copying any initrd file, only the kernel image...

thanks

----------

## dsd

the howto doesnt talk much about how to use genkernel. the howto is only explicit when talking about *manual* configuration, in which case, an initrd is not needed.

----------

## zaphyr

ok, so when i configure manually i can just drop the initrd line in grub.conf?

in that case...perhaps thats where it went wrong the first time i manually configured it....

----------

## Azerix

Hallo

I folowd this how to and did not helpt me, i stil hade the same kernel 2.4.26.  I try to reinstall the hole PC gentoo again,  but its stil installieng the same kernel 2.4.  

Can any one  axplain me how to choose 2.6.9 kernel while the installing gentoo. This how i folfow to install gentoo :  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

I use stage1, and this cd i downloaded "install-x86-universal-2004.3-r1".

When i try this scripts/bootstrap.sh -p to see what wil gentoo install, and it shows kernel 2.4.21.

Do i have to install from stage3 to have kernel 2.6.9?    :Confused: 

----------

## dsd

we dont have any documentation on how to install based on 2.6 right now. you can do it if you really know what you are doing, but for now, you'll just have to wait until 2005.0...

----------

## Azerix

 *dsd wrote:*   

> we dont have any documentation on how to install based on 2.6 right now. you can do it if you really know what you are doing, but for now, you'll just have to wait until 2005.0...

 

But how come some users use kernel 2.6.9 or 2.6.x . ?

----------

## Azerix

there 3 versions kernel, i think  , there is 2.2 , 2.4  , 2.6.  You dont meen that evry one use 2.4 and 2.2 kernels. I dont understand? How many people use kernel 2.6? And how do they install kernel 2.6?

I am installing gentoo now, but i want to install or choose kernel 2.6 and not 2.4? Can any one explain me, how?

----------

## Timmer

Well, I have the 2.6 kernel b/c it's the default for installation on the amd64 architecture.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 7.b. Installing the Sources
> 
> Choosing a Kernel
> ...

 

so to get the 2.6.x kernel, you emerge gentoo-dev-sources.

Then later in the install, when you configure your kernel follow the directions for the 2.6.x kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code Listing 8: Selecting necessary file systems
> 
> (With a 2.4.x kernel)
> ...

 

As i said before, i don't have the x86 so I haven't used these docs, but theoretically, that will work.

----------

## dsd

 *Azerix wrote:*   

>  *dsd wrote:*   we dont have any documentation on how to install based on 2.6 right now. you can do it if you really know what you are doing, but for now, you'll just have to wait until 2005.0... 
> 
> But how come some users use kernel 2.6.9 or 2.6.x . ?

 

either

a) they know what they are doing and are happy to ignore the handbook instructions on kernel installation

or

b) they followed the handbook and got a working 2.4 setup, then followed my migration guide to getting 2.6 up and running

or

c) they use a non-x86 arch where 2.4 is not supported

----------

## Azerix

At the boot with liveCD every one has 2 option, to pres F1 to choose kernels or F2 to optional setting. If i  choose F1 and then default gentoo instalation, then it supose to install a default kernel en that is 2.6.

Am i right?     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zaphyr

it doesnt matter what kernel you boot from...you have to choose which kernel your system is going to use later on...as described in the handbook (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7)

i just chose gentoo-dev-sources, which is the 2.6.9 kernel. also i have used the above mentioned "How To" kernel migration as a help to move from 2.6.9 to 2.6.10...works like a charm  :Smile: 

----------

## Azerix

So it meens you dont have to be an expert to install kernel 2.6.9 .  :Wink: 

The reson why i have 2.4 kernel, its becouse i did not installd gentoo-dev-sources. Now i know why, thanks all    :Cool: 

----------

